# Neuen Spiele PC zusammen stellen.



## Typhalt (26. September 2014)

Servus Leute, 

Ich habe eigentlich nicht so viel Ahnung von PC Hardware, wollte mir aber einen Mittleklasse SpielePC zusammen stellen. 
Ich habe z.Z. folgendes Notebook: "*Notebook 18,4" (46,74cm) Asus K93SM-YZ086V i5-2450M/8192MB/1TB/BR, W7HP"*
Und möchte auf folgendes Desktop-PC umsteigen: Gaming-PCs fit für Watch Dogs und Co: 6 Modelle ab 600 Euro - PCs für Watch Dogs und Co: zwei PCs zu je 600 Euro
Lohnt sich der Umstieg denn richtig? 
Außrdem habe ich schon mal nach der Hardware gesucht und da ist mir z.B. bei der Grafikkarte aufgefallen, dass es von der Serie viele verschiedene gibt. Muss ich da auf was achen?  


Für eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2014)

Dein Notebook ist quasi völlig ungeeignet für Spiele - selbst wenn die Grafikkarte die Version für Desktop-PCs wäre (die gleichnamigen Karten sind da immer ein gutes Stück schneller als die mobile Version), wäre das für Spiele extrem schwach. Insofern würde so ein 600€-PC Dich um Welten weiter nach vorne bringen, was Games angeht  

Die Frage ist: was möchtest/kannst Du genau ausgeben? Hast Du ein Windows, oder muss das im Budget mit dabei sein? Willst Du selber zusammenbauen oder zusammenbauen lassen?


----------



## Typhalt (26. September 2014)

Gut also kommt ein Desktop-PC ins Haus.  

Also Windows, Bildschirm, Maus und Tastatur sind schon vorhanden. Also der Pc wird mir dann zusammen gebaut. Ich möchte für den Anfang maximal 600€ ausgeben, man kann ja immer noch nachrüsten  
Ich dachte schon, dass ich mich so ziemlich an dem eben genannten orientieren möchte. Blick halt nicht durch was die verschiedenen Ausführungen von der Hardware angeht. z.B die Grafikkarte AMD R9 270X. Da gibt es dann z.B. eine IceQ X2 oder Active PCI usw. da blick ich nicht durch


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2014)

AMD liefern den Grafikchip und den "Basis-Bauplan", und die eigentlichen Hersteller setzen das dann um und verwenden idR eigene Kühler, die dann leiser sind als die von AMD als Standard entwickelte Lösung. "Schlechte" Karten gibt es an sich so gut wie keine, und mit 2-3 Lüftern sind die alle auch leise. Ansonsten sind die bis auf Kühler und Design alle gleich, aber einige Modelle haben ab Werk einen etwas höheren Takt als von AMD als Basis vorgeschlagen - wenn man das für wenig Aufpreis bekommt, spricht nix dagegen. 

Mein Tipp:

CPU  Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80646I54590) oder Intel Core i5-4570, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54570)  ca 170€
Board Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H  80€
RAM Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00) 65€
Grafikkarte Sapphire Radeon R9 270X Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11217-01-20G)  150€
Gehäuse Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW)  45€
Netzteil be quiet! System Power 7 450W ATX 2.31 (BN143) 50€
Festplatte Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) 45€
Irgendein DVD-Brenner SATA ca 15€ 

Da bist Du bei 575€ ohne Versand. Verbesserungsoptionen:

- ein leiser CPU Kühler wie der Arctic Freezer 13 CO => plus 25€
- eine AMD R9 280 für +15% Leistung wie zB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11230-00-20G)  => plus 20€
- ein Xeon E3-1231v3 als CPU (der hat 8 "Threads", also quasi effektiv ach Kerne, was VIELLEICHT in 1-2 Jahren ein Vorteil sein kann) => das sind allerdings dann direkt  plus 45€


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (26. September 2014)

Ich würde dir dann Folgendes vorschlagen: Warenkorb für 601€.

Edit: Herbboy war schneller


----------



## Typhalt (26. September 2014)

Das sieht ja schon mal gut aus! Danke schon mal 
Also ich hab jetzt auch mal was zusammen geschustert, da ich ein ziemlicher Sparfuchs bin. Vielleicht passt das ja auch so zusammen? 

CPU: AMD FX Series FX-8350 8x 4.00GHz So.AM3+ BOX - Hardware,  150€
Board: ASRock 980DE3/U3S3 AMD 760G So.AM3+ Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail  45€
RAM: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport XT Series DDR3-1600, CL9  68€
Grafikkarte: 61782 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0  170€
Gehäuse: AeroCool V3X Advance Evil Black Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil  25€
Netzteil: Corsair VS Serie VS550, Non-Modular, 80+  45€ 
Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)  45€
Irgendein DVD Brenner 12 Euro 
 Eventuell Kühler: 62156 - EKL Alpenf&ouml;hn Brocken ECO - Hardware, Notebooks  25€


585€ wären des


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2014)

Der AMD ist leider den Intels klar unterlegen - schon ein Core i3 für 95€ kommt bei Games an den FX 8350 heran... 

Ansonsten wäre der Rest aber ebenfalls gut - beim Gehäuse musst Du vlt. noch 1x 120mm Lüfter 600 bis 800 U/Min dazukaufen, weil bei einem SO billigen Gehäuse vlt nur ein lauter Lüfter dabei ist.


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (26. September 2014)

Für Gaming-PCs würde ich keine AMD-Prozessoren nehmen, die haben eine miese Spieleleistung. Da ist selbst ein alter Intel i3 Zweikerner besser als der FX-8350.


----------



## Typhalt (26. September 2014)

Also könnte ich noch folgende CPU von Peacemaker-666 nutzen?: Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks  156€

Und dann hab ich einen relativ guten Spiele PC, den ich in zukunft auch noch vernünftig aufrüsten kann?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (26. September 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Also könnte ich noch folgende CPU von Peacemaker-666 nutzen?: Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks  156€
> 
> Und dann hab ich einen relativ guten Spiele PC, den ich in zukunft auch noch vernünftig aufrüsten kann?


Würde ich dir empfehlen. Dann musst du aber auch das Mainboard austauschen, Intel-CPUs gehen nicht auf AMD-Mainboards. Wenn du die R9 280 noch mit ins Budget kriegst, umso besser. Die Grafikkarte wird eh wahrscheinlich das erste sein, was dann nachgerüstet wird


----------



## Typhalt (26. September 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Würde ich dir empfehlen. Dann musst du aber auch das Mainboard austauschen, Intel-CPUs gehen nicht auf AMD-Mainboards. Wenn du die R9 280 noch mit ins Budget kriegst, umso besser. Die Grafikkarte wird eh wahrscheinlich das erste sein, was dann nachgerüstet wird





Des Mainboard war aber so schön Günstig, gibt es ein ähnlich günstigen, was ich nehmen kann? 
Und die R9 280 kommt dann mit rein, würde es dann so machen, wie ich es oben schon gepostet habe, nur halt mir anderem Board 



edit.: Hab eines gefunden, was doch klappen sollte: MSI B85M-E45 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail   54€


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (26. September 2014)

Hmm ... evtl. das ASRock B85M-HDS  ab €44,84, wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin, ob das mit der CPU passt. Da kann es bei älteren Boards vorkommen, dass die nicht erkannt wird. Würde dir aber raten, da besser ein etwas teureres zu nehmen und dann auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Typhalt (26. September 2014)

Peacemaker-666 schrieb:


> Hmm ... evtl. das ASRock B85M-HDS  ab €44,84, wobei ich mir da nicht sicher bin, ob das mit der CPU passt. Da kann es bei älteren Boards vorkommen, dass die nicht erkannt wird. Würde dir aber raten, da besser ein etwas teureres zu nehmen und dann auf Nummer sicher zu gehen.






Dieses vielleicht?: MSI B85M-E45 Intel B85 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3 mATX Retail


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2014)

Also, ich würde beim Board nicht so sehr sparen - das müsste doch hinkommen, dass Du 20€ mehr fürs Board ausgibst ^^  Das hier zB 8587870 - ASRock H97M Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3


----------



## Typhalt (26. September 2014)

Scheiße, was bin ich Geizig  
Ok, ihr habt mich überredet, ich werde das Board von Herbboy nehmen  
Also ist der so weit fertig, ich werde es noch mal zusammenfassen zur letzten prüfung und dann kaufe ich des heute Nacht  

CPU: Intel Core i5 4460 4x 3.20GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks  157€
Board: 8587870 - ASRock H97M Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3  69€
RAM: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport XT DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit  67€
Grafikkarte: 61782 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0  168€
Gehäuse: AeroCool V3X Advance Evil Black Edition Midi Tower ohne Netzteil  25€
Netzteil: 550 Watt Corsair VS Series Non-Modular - Hardware, Notebooks  42€
Festplatte: 1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm)  46€
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-224DB/BEBE DVD-RW SATA 1.5Gb/s intern schwarz Bulk  12€
Kühler: 62156 - EKL Alpenf&ouml;hn Brocken ECO - Hardware, Notebooks  26€ 


Des kann ich jetzt kaufen und dann lauft alles?


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (26. September 2014)

Wenn du wirklich noch sparen willst, dann nimm den von mir empfohlenen Alpenföhn Sella, der kostet 9€ weniger und reicht auch locker aus. Und beim Board würde ich dann doch noch die zwei Euro drauflegen und ein ATX-Board statt einem mATX-Board nehmen. Wer weiß, vielleicht brauchst du die Steckplätze später noch, wenn du bspw. eine Soundkarte einbauen willst oder so.


----------



## Typhalt (26. September 2014)

Alles klar. Dann werde ich es so machen  Komme ich endlich von meinem scheiß Notebook weg  

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe ist ein super Forum!


----------



## Peacemaker-666 (26. September 2014)

Gerne. Freut mich, wenn wir helfen konnten.


----------



## Typhalt (2. Oktober 2014)

Servus noch mal. 

Habe nun die Teile für den Pc geholt und hier rum liegen, bis auf die Grfikkarte. Eigentlich wollte ich ja folgnde holen: 61782 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280 Dual-X OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0
Habe aber überlgt und möchte nun was besseres Kaufen und habe mich für folgende entschieden: 60726 - 3072MB Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Jetzt wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob es so einfach geht? Wegen Netzteil und Board meine ich. Ich habe folgendes Netzteil und Board bestelt: 8587870 - ASRock H97M Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3    und   550 Watt Corsair VS Series Non-Modular - Hardware, Notebooks 

Und ob es sich vo Preis-leistungsverhältins lont?

Schon mal Dank im vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (2. Oktober 2014)

Moderne Boards und Netzteile sind immer zueinander passend, und für die stärkere Grafikkarte reicht das Netzteil auch locker aus.


----------



## Typhalt (16. Oktober 2014)

Ich hätte da noch mal eine frage, nach dem ich so extrem sparen wollte, habe ich mich dazu entschieden bis zum 1.11 zu warten und mir folgende Grafikkarte zu gönnen, da alles andere ja nicht´s halbes und nichts ganzes ist. 4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

So nun habe ich beim Netzteil unsinnigerweise gesparrt und möchte mir folgendes holen 500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, 
Reicht dieser für die GTX 970 und den i5 4590? Normal sollte des ja kein problem geben, da die Grafikkarte ja extrem Sparsam ist, oder?


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch mal eine frage, nach dem ich so extrem sparen wollte, habe ich mich dazu entschieden bis zum 1.11 zu warten und mir folgende Grafikkarte zu gönnen, da alles andere ja nicht´s halbes und nichts ganzes ist. 4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> 
> So nun habe ich beim Netzteil unsinnigerweise gesparrt und möchte mir folgendes holen 500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware,
> Reicht dieser für die GTX 970 und den i5 4590? Normal sollte des ja kein problem geben, da die Grafikkarte ja extrem Sparsam ist, oder?


Das reicht locker, selbst für eine stromhungrige R9 290X oder so.


Aber was heißt "nix halbes und nix ganzes" ? Eine R9 290 ist fast so stark wie die GTX 970 und kostet weniger, ist auch lieferbar ^^


----------



## Typhalt (16. Oktober 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das reicht locker, selbst für eine stromhungrige R9 290X oder so.
> 
> 
> Aber was heißt "nix halbes und nix ganzes" ? Eine R9 290 ist fast so stark wie die GTX 970 und kostet weniger, ist auch lieferbar ^^





Ja das war auch eher auf das Netzteil bezogen weil das vorherige ohne 80+ war  
Und die GTX 970 habe ich ausgewählt, da die weniger Stromhungrig ist und mir wurde jetzt im bekannten und Kollegenkreis gesagt, dass es schwachsin ist, die R9 290 zu holen, weil die GTX fast das selbe kostet und noch mehr leidstung bringt? Mir brennt vbald in der Birne ne sicherung durch, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr blicke


----------



## iPol0nski (16. Oktober 2014)

Also der preisliche Unterschied ist meiner Meinung nach doch sehr groß! Habe einfach mal nachgeguckt!

GTX 970 Preise:
*MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G* MSI GTX 970 Gaming 4G, GeForce GTX 970, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V316-001R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ([FONT=Verdana, sans-serif]*ab €*[/FONT]*348,85*)
*ASUS STRIX-GTX970-DC2OC-4GD5 *http://geizhals.de/asus-strix-gtx970-dc2oc-4gd5-90yv07f0-m0na00-a1167954.html (ab €348,85)
*PNY GeForce GTX 970 *http://geizhals.de/pny-geforce-gtx-970-gf970gtx4gepb-a1168292.html (ab €334,85)

Nur um mal ein Paar zu nennen!

Zum den R9 290:
*MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G* MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (ab €261,27)
*XFX Radeon R9 290 Double Dissipation Edition *http://geizhals.de/xfx-radeon-r9-290-double-dissipation-edition-r9-290a-edfd-a1052313.html (ab €271,53)
*VTX3D Radeon R9 290 X-Edition V2 *http://geizhals.de/vtx3d-radeon-r9-290-x-edition-v2-vxr9-290-4gbd5-dhx-a1062788.html (ab €249,85)

Meiner Meinung nach doch ein deutlicher Unterschied! Es gibt jeweils auch noch teurere und billigere Modelle, aber ich habe mal welche aus der goldenen Mitte genommen!


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ja das war auch eher auf das Netzteil bezogen weil das vorherige ohne 80+ war
> Und die GTX 970 habe ich ausgewählt, da die weniger Stromhungrig ist und mir wurde jetzt im bekannten und Kollegenkreis gesagt, dass es schwachsin ist, die R9 290 zu holen, weil die GTX fast das selbe kostet und noch mehr leidstung bringt? Mir brennt vbald in der Birne ne sicherung durch, weil ich es einfach nicht mehr blicke


Die GTX 970 ist ca 5-6% schneller - und bei Release (!) kostete die 300€, was ein sehr guter Preis war - die R9 290 lag da auch bei 280-320€. Da hätte ich zwar auch eher die GTX 970 genommen, aber von "Schwachsinn" wäre der Griff zur R9 290 weit entfernt ^^   Und inzwischen kostet die GTX 970 aber, wenn verfügbar, schnell mal 350€, und die R9 290 gibt es auf Lager auch für 260-290€. Insofern wäre an sich derzeit wieder die R9 290 doch deutlich besser bei Preis-Leistung. Außer man vorbestellt eine GTX 970 für 300-320€ und kann noch die 2-3 Wochen warten, bis die dann verfügbar ist. Wobei DANN auch wieder die Frage ist, was die R9 290 dann kostet - wenn es da in 2-3 Wochen gleich mehrere R9 290 für 250-260€ gibt, wären die 300-320€ für eine GT 970 wiederum doch was happig.

Ausnahme: wenn einem der Strombedarf SEHR wichtig ist, spricht dann auch bei einem etwas höheren Preis der Punkt doch für die GTX 970. Und/oder wenn man unbedingt PhysX nutzen will


----------



## Typhalt (16. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt im schnitt sind das 100€ 

Aber fakt ist auch, dass die GTX 970 fast immer mehr FPS bringt 

Für mich kommt nun also nur 2 Karten in frage. Einmal diese: 4096MB ZOTAC GeForce GTX 970 Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) 
Und dann noch folgende:4096MB MSI Radeon R9 290 Gaming 4G Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)  aber nur, wenn die mit meinem Mainboard/System im Crossfireverbund Klappt und wenn ich unter diesem Crossfire verstehen kann, dass ich dann mit beiden Grafikkarten die doppelte Grafikleistung erziehele. Vereinfacht gesagt ich spiele Battlefield und habe mit einer Karte ~70fps und könnte dann mit beiden 140 erziehlen? Klappt des so? 


Edit: @Herbboy, des klingt soweit doch logisch


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Stimmt im schnitt sind das 100€
> 
> Aber fakt ist auch, dass die GTX 970 fast immer mehr FPS bringt


 klar, die Frage ist nur, ob sie aktuell den Aufpreis wert ist   Das sollte man lediglich bedenken - es gibt auch Leute, die wegen 10% mehr Leistung bereit sind, 50% draufzuzahlen - man muss sich dessen nur bewusst sein, was die Mehrleistung mehr kostet.



> aber nur, wenn die mit meinem Mainboard/System im Crossfireverbund Klappt und wenn ich unter diesem Crossfire verstehen kann, dass ich dann mit beiden Grafikkarten die doppelte Grafikleistung erziehele. Vereinfacht gesagt ich spiele Battlefield und habe mit einer Karte ~70fps und könnte dann mit beiden 140 erziehlen? Klappt des so?


   Nein. Also, Dein Board (ASRock H97M Pro4, oder? ) kann Crossfire, aber es wird sich nicht lohnen. Und SLI kann es NICHT, es haben sowieso viel mehr Boards Crossfire als SLI, beim Sockel 1150 aktuell knapp über 200. SLI haben "nur" 115 Boards für den Sockel 1150, und von denen haben wiederum nur 2 (!) KEIN Crossfire - also fast jedes Board mit SLI hat auch Crossfire. 

SLI/Crossfire lohnt sich aber in aller Regel nicht, weil Du eben NICHT die doppelte Leistung bekommst, sondern eher aus Erfahrung nur so +60%. zudem addiert sich auch das RAM nicht - du hast also nicht 6GB, wenn du zwei Karten mit je 3GB nutzt. Und Du brauchst zudem ein stärkeres Netzteil, weil du dann ja - selbst bei der GTX 970 - eher 300W NUR für die Grafikpower einrechnen musst. In aller Regel ist es so: wenn Du die alte Karte verkaufst und zB 250€ drauflegst, bekommst Du eine bessere Einzelkarte, als wenn du für 250€ nochmal die gleiche Karte wie die alte Karte für SLI/Crossfire dazuholst. Es gibt manche Einzelfälle, in denen es rein von "Leistung pro Euro" doch okay ist, wenn man SLI/Crossfire macht, aber dann ist der Unterschied nur sehr gering, dafür halt mehr Strombedarf, mehr Wärme im PC UND immer noch das ein oder andere Spiel, was mit SLI/Crossfire nicht zurechtkommt oder so gut wie keinen Leistungsvorteil hat.

Wenn Du es aktuell betrachtest, hättest Du zwar mit 2x R9 280X für ca 480€ vermutlich mehr Leistung als mit EINER GTX 980 (die GTX 980 wäre 50% schneller als eine R9 280X, und eine zweite R9 280X bringt wie gesagt idR +60% )  - insofern "lohnt" es sich, weil die GTX 980 sogar etwas über 500€ kostet - ABER der Preis für die GTX 980 ist halt auch bereits VIEL zu hoch im Vergleich zur R9 290 oder GTX 970,  d.h. die GTX 980 als Vergleich zu nehmen wäre unklug. Man müsste an sich eher auf die R9 290 als Vergleich schauen: ein Crossfire aus 2x R9 280X ist dann vielleicht 25% schneller als eine einzelne R9 290, kostet aber dafür direkt 60% mehr...  also lohnt das Crossfire doch nicht, außer du "brauchst" diese Leistung wirklich unbedingt.


----------



## Typhalt (16. Oktober 2014)

Danke für die ausführliche erklärung. Also fällt crossfire definitiv weg weil es sich kaum lohnt. 
Ich muss sagen, dass ich nicht 100% weiß, wie viel leistung ich brauche. Aber ich möchte devinitiv Spile wie: Alien Isolation, Ryse Son of Rome, The Evil within, The Witcher 3, Dragon Age Inquisition, FarCry4, GTA5 und halt viele der nächsten Titel auf Höchster Einstellung und FullHD spielen ohne das die FPS abkackt. Also will in 6 Monaten nicht schon wieder so fett investieren. Deswegen war meine überlegung die GTX 970. Aber wenn du und andere jetzt sagen würden, dass die R9 290 auch ausreicht und ich damit ein jahr ruhe habe, dann nehme ich die. Und investieren lieber noch in ein vernünftiges gehäuse mit mehreren Lüftern.


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Also, die R9 290 und die GTX 970 sind beides absolute Top-Karten - alle anderen Karten sind auch nur maximal 10% schneller, nur die GTX 980 ist sogar "gute" 15% schneller als die GTX 970 - und es kann nicht sein, dass man die GTX 980, also die beste derzeit erhältliche Grafikkarte, haben MUSS, nur um die Spiele spielen zu können, die in grad mal 3-6 Monaten noch kommen. Da solltest Du Dir also echt keine Sorgen machen - außer Du erwartest 100FPS+     ich spiele ja mit meiner AMD 7950, ca. Niveau der R9 270X, alles auf hoch bis max, zB WatchDogs, und zwar flüssig und problemlos. Eine R9 290 ist 50-60% schneller. 

Du kannst ja mal abwarten, bis die GTX 970 wieder verbreitet zu haben sind, und dann entscheiden. 


Wegen Gehäuse: 2 Lüfter maximal reichen wirklich dicke aus. Die modernen Gehäuse sind gut durchdacht wegen Luftstrom und Kabel-Verstauen, die Grafikkarten belegen 2 Slots in der Dicke, nur um die Luft selber aus dem Gehäuse zu befördern, CPU-Kühler sind sehr effizient, die Netzteile geben auch kaum Wärme ins Gehäuse ab - da wirst Du mit 2 Gehäuselüftern einen sehr leisen PC haben, und auf keinen Fall auch nur ansatzweise zu warm. Ich selber hab derzeit sogar nur EINEN Lüfter im Gehäuse, hinten zum rausblasen der warmen Luft. Die frische Luft zieht der PC allein durch den Druckunterschied ein, vorne kann man halt zur Unterstützung einen zweiten einbauen, aber wegen Lärm maximal 800 U/min, der reicht dicke.


----------



## Typhalt (16. Oktober 2014)

Also gut, wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit keine probleme bekommen werde, bin ich ja beruhigt. Da ich ja noch 2 Wochen zeit habe, werde ich so lange den Markt etwas im Auge behalten und am 31.10 entscheiden, ob es die GTX970 oder die R290 wird, je nachdem welche dann preislich am Sinnvollsten ist. Könnntest du mir eventuell noch eine R9 290 empfelen, also welche ich im Auge behalten sollte? Lautstärke ist relativ egal, sollte vernunftig Kühl bleiben und viel Power 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das 500 Watt 80+ Bronze reicht dann auch devinitiv für die R9 290?

Und wegen dem Gehäuse: Ich habe in meinem Geizwahn ein ganz billiges gekauft, was ich zurück schicken werde, da die abstandshalter vom Mainboard durch drehen und man das Board nicht richtig fest machen kann, außerdem wollte ich gerne ein Gehäuse, welches min. 2 Lüfter mit Staubfilter also ein Lüfter der ansaugt und eines was die Luft raus bläst. Da zhabe ich mir nun mal folgendes raus gesucht: LC-Power 930W - Alliance Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Also, die Karten sind alle kühl genug, da brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen machen. Die R9 290 darf - rein messtechnisch - auch 90 Grad heiß werden. Da ist dann aber nur ein winziger Teil des Kerns wirklich so heiß, das wäre mit älterer Sensortechnik viel weniger gewesen. Und die Temperatur ist absolut unkritisch. Je nach dem, wie man seine Karte dann einstellt, kann man sie auch locker auf zB 70 Grad halten. Man kann die Lüfterkurve dabei anpassen, also zB kann man sagen: lass die Lüfter mit 40% drehen, bis die Karte 60 Grad erreicht, ab da pro Grad 1% mehr Speed, und ab 80 Grad direkt 80% Lüfterspeed - falls diese Temperatur überhaupt erreicht wird. 

Meine 7950 hat zB ab Wekr mit 50% Speed gedreht, sobald die Karte über 50 Grad ging. Das war mir zu laut, ich hab dann 40% eingestellt bis 70 Grad - und wärmer ist die nie geworden. Die ist von Gigabyte, mit dem Windforce 3x-Kühler.

Gute R9 290 wären zB die von Asus, MSI, Sapphire oder auch Gigabyte mit 2-3 Lüftern. Hängt halt auch davon ab, was die dann kosten, wenn du sie brauchst  


Netzteil: wenn es 2x PCIe 8Pin-Stecker (bzw. 6+2-Stecker) hat und eine bekanntere Marke, dann reicht es sicher. 500W für 29,99€ könnte eng werden  


Das Gehäuse von LC-Power macht einen guten Eindruck für den Preis. Ich würde da nur einen den vorderen Lüfter nach hinten versetzen - hinten "rausblasen" sollte schon sein. Und aufpassen, falls Du einen "mächtigen" Kühler verwenden willst: ins Gehäuse passen welche bis 15cm Höhe rein, und die dickeren Kühler messen oft eher 16cm. Ohne Übertaktung reicht aber ein kleinerer völlig aus für 20-30€.


----------



## Typhalt (16. Oktober 2014)

Ja gut, wenn ich mir da auch keine sorgen machen muss ist es ja gut und wie gesagt, die lautstäke ist mir relativ egal hauptsache die Hitze hält sich in Grenzen. Und dies tut es ja wie du mir gerade gesagt hast  

Also scheine ich bei der R9 290 nicht all zu viel falsch zu machen, wenn ich mich an die oben genannten Karten halte. Ich denke dann wird es Gigabyte, weil die bis jetzt am günstigsten ist.  

Und Netzteil habe ich folgendes nun bestellt: 500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, doch reichen, denke ich. 


Und lüfter werde ich eh erst mal den Boxed lassen, laut erfahrungsberichten wird der Intel Core i5 4590 4x 3.30GHz nicht besonders heiß, werde ich aber noch sehen, wenn ich mich an Aufwändige spiele mache


----------



## Herbboy (16. Oktober 2014)

Der Box reicht völlig aus, sonst wäre Intel ja doof, aber es wäre mit nem Kühler für 15-25€ halt kühler und leiser. und das Netzteil ist okay


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2014)

lazze89 schrieb:


> GTX 680€ ist immernoch top vom Preis Leistungsverhältniss!



Dann musst Du einen Geheimtipp-Laden gefunden haben, wo die GTX 680 maximal 220€ kostet - denn die billigste GTX 680, die ich finde, kostet 300€ - eine Nvidia GTX 770 oder AMD R9 280X für 220-260€ ist aber schon nen Tick schneller als die GTX 680, da wäre man dämlich, sich noch eine GTX 680 für mehr als 220€ zu kaufen ^^


----------



## Typhalt (12. November 2014)

Hab mir ja mit Hilfe von diesem Forum folgenden SpielePc zusammen gestellt: 

CPU: Intel Core i5 4590 4x 3.30GHz So.1150 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks
Board: 8587870 - ASRock H97M Pro4 Intel H97 So.1150 Dual Channel DDR3
RAM: 8428808 - 8GB (2x 4096MB) Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM
Festplatte2: 8439824 - 1000GB WD Blue WD10EZEX 7.200U/min 64MB 3.5&quot;
Festplatte1: 128GB Crucial MX100 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s MLC
Grafikkarte: 61276 - 4096MB Gigabyte Radeon R9 290 Windforce 3X OC Aktiv PCIe
Netzteil: 500 Watt Corsair CX Series Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, 
Gehäuse: LC-Power 930W - Alliance Midi Tower ohne Netzteil weiss

Erstmal muss ich sagen, dass das System echt schnell ist und ich nicht bereue, den so zusammen gestellt zu haben. Und noch mal danke sagen, weil ich das letztens vergessen hzabe. Aber ich krame den Threadja nicht aus, nur um zu sagen, dass ich endlich mal ne Grafikkarte gefunden habe  

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit 2 Fragen. Kann ich meine Grafikkarte im Crossfire Verbund mit den normalen lüftern nutzen? nicht dass die zu wenig luft bekommen? Und 2.: Mein Board hat 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 und 1x PCIe 3.0 x16 Steckplätze, kann ich die 2. Karte auch in den 2.0 Slot stecken? Oder gibt es da Qualitätsverlust bzw. funktioniert der Crossfire Verbund dann überhaupt? 

Danke noch mal


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2014)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mal wieder mit 2 Fragen. Kann ich meine Grafikkarte im Crossfire Verbund mit den normalen lüftern nutzen? nicht dass die zu wenig luft bekommen? Und 2.: Mein Board hat 1x PCIe 2.0 x16 und 1x PCIe 3.0 x16 Steckplätze, kann ich die 2. Karte auch in den 2.0 Slot stecken? Oder gibt es da Qualitätsverlust bzw. funktioniert der Crossfire Verbund dann überhaupt?
> 
> Danke noch mal


  Also, ne zweite Karte sollte da kein Problem sein, zur Not holt man halt noch nen Gehäuselüfter. Auch das Board passt. Aber: du bräuchtest dann ein besseres Netzteil. Und es bringt idR nur um die +60-70%, das GrafikRAM addiert sich zudem NICHT - es macht an sich so gut wie nie Sinn, sich irgendwann eine zweite Karte einzubauen. Besser: Karte verkaufen und EINE gute neue - da brauchst Du kein neues Netzteil, hast keine Probleme, die wegen Multi-GPU ab und an immer noch vorkommen, kannst mehr RAM nehmen (falls das dann nötig sein sollte) und hast kein Wärmeproblem. Selbst wenn die neue Einzelkarte dann nur 50 und nicht 60% schneller ist, finde ich die Nachteile von Crossfire zu groß und würde lieber die Einzelkarte nehmen.


----------



## Typhalt (12. November 2014)

Ich meine die R9 290 wird wohl eh so schnell nicht überfordert, ich bin so froh das ich da auf dich gehört habe. Damit hab ich sicher ein Jahr ruhe und dann werde ich mal wieder auf dich hören und dann einfach eine neue holen. Die Gigabyte OC kommt ja eh fast an die R9 290X ran also ist noch viel Zeit, wollte halt nur schon mal vorgreifen.  


Nochmal vielen Dank!!


----------

